# Hello!



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Howdy, I just wanted to pop in to say hi.

I've been reading the numerous posts on "what to bring" (Answer: everything.)

I appreciate the help, and will look forward to more as I plan my dangerous escape from the US to Australia. 

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Sam,

Welcome to the forum.

Where do you think you'll be heading?

Dolly


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll be headed to Melbourne in early December. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey James

welcome to the forum


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Sam James said:


> I'll be headed to Melbourne in early December. Thanks for the welcome!


Welcome Mate

looks like Texian !!


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Sam James said:


> I'll be headed to Melbourne in early December. Thanks for the welcome!




Melbourne - good choice.

I'm in Melbourne but moving to UAE soon. Let me know if you need any advice from a local.

Cheers.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Sam, 

I hope your escape won't be that dangerous 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> hey James
> 
> welcome to the forum


Thank you very much!





EE-India said:


> Welcome Mate
> 
> looks like Texian !!


Haha, no, but I grew up in Arizona. I don't think Melbourne will be hot nor dry enough for me! 




sabfrance said:


> Melbourne - good choice.
> 
> I'm in Melbourne but moving to UAE soon. Let me know if you need any advice from a local.
> 
> Cheers.


I hear great things about Melbourne, so I am looking forward to it. Definitely if I have some specific questions, I'll hit you up via PM or something. 

Good luck in UAE. 




kaz101 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I hope your escape won't be that dangerous
> 
> ...


I guess the risk to my life is pretty low, my risk to property on the other hand.... 


Speaking of which. I have some books I'd like to sell. On Amazon, they are selling for cheaper than I would like. Do you guys buy from Amazon, or from some other online seller in Oz? I'm toying with the idea of bringing them, and selling them there.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Sam James said:


> Do you guys buy from Amazon, or from some other online seller in Oz? I'm toying with the idea of bringing them, and selling them there.


Books are very expensive here so I tend to buy from Amazon. It 's still cheaper to buy in either the USA or UK and have them shipped here than to buy locally


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I use either Amazon or The Book Depository (free shipping worldwide).

Dolly


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Egad, that's amazing, thank you for the information!


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

So, by extension, if I planned to build/buy a computer in Australia (as opposed to shipping mine), I would likely buy from the same US-based internet sources, such as Dell or NewEgg and have them ship to Australia? Alternatively, I could buy them now, assemble the new computer and ship the final box?


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Getting a tax filing number:

I was given this advice:



> this was annoying to do through the govt site and wait for the snailmail. I'd probably try something like this if I had it to do over.
> 
> Go Workabout - Arrange a Working Holiday in Australia!


Would you pay the $50 AUD to have the tax filing number done for you, or would you just do it yourself?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

You can get the TFN yourself - to see what is required:
Permanent migrants or temporary visitors to Australia - online tax file number (TFN) application or enquiry

Then you can make up your own mind whether to pay for it or not


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Sam James said:


> So, by extension, if I planned to build/buy a computer in Australia (as opposed to shipping mine), I would likely buy from the same US-based internet sources, such as Dell or NewEgg and have them ship to Australia? Alternatively, I could buy them now, assemble the new computer and ship the final box?


We did ship all our computers but if you know how, it's easy to build one from scratch here. My OH has done that twice so far, we use a company called Centrecom, which is great because you can pick 'n' mix how you want your computer to work, look etc.

Dell is over here so you could buy from them once you arrive?

Just bear in mind if you ship a computer over, you will be without internet access for at least 8 weeks (unless you bring a lappy). We had to book time slots at our local library for internet access (my OH did bring his lappy though).

Dolly

PS re TFN. As Karen said you can apply yourself online, Takes about 5 minutes and it's free!!!! (but you have to have an australian address).


----------



## stoneworthindia (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome you and i am new here.


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Dolly said:


> We did ship all our computers but if you know how, it's easy to build one from scratch here. My OH has done that twice so far, we use a company called Centrecom, which is great because you can pick 'n' mix how you want your computer to work, look etc.
> 
> Dell is over here so you could buy from them once you arrive?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info about Centrecom and Dell. I expect to build/assemble a new computer. I want to use a better GPU with C for CUDA for some hardcore mathematical computations. 

Thanks for letting me know that the TFN is not such a big deal! I will definitely just go through the website. I prefer to save my AUD$50 for drinks.











stoneworthindia said:


> Welcome you and i am new here.


Thank you very much and welcome to you too!


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the main stores for kitchen items and kitchen are there in Melb/Aus? 

I'd like to do some online shopping/pricing.


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Photos of Melbourne. Lots of them.

Flickr: Melbourne


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

For kitchen appliances, the usual suspects are: Target, Kmart, BigW. Also any electrical shop: Goodguys, Harvey Norman, Clive Anthony. Actually have a look at the sticky at the top of the forum page " A list of things to do when you arrive". On page 4 there's a list of various shops.

Dolly


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Dolly said:


> For kitchen appliances, the usual suspects are: Target, Kmart, BigW. Also any electrical shop: Goodguys, Harvey Norman, Clive Anthony. Actually have a look at the sticky at the top of the forum page " A list of things to do when you arrive". On page 4 there's a list of various shops.
> 
> Dolly


Thanks Dolly! Honestly, I've looked and read sections of the stickies a lot, but there is so much information that I don't necessarily process it all at once. 

That list of shops was absolutely what I was looking for thank you!


----------



## bradford108 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dolly's list pretty much sets you up for everything you need=)


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

bradford108 said:


> Dolly's list pretty much sets you up for everything you need=)


Yes, I think so. The prices look okay. The strengthening AUD$ relative to the US$ is not a problem since I'll be earning AUD$.

Also, imports are as cheap as ever - 1AUD is worth 6.5 Chinese Yuan, so that's great for cheap imports.


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Extremely Useful Discount Shopping Bible for Melbourne: Groceries, pre-owned stores, discounters, cheap stores, furniture rentals.


Unimelb's Guide to Affordable Shopping (2009, PDF)

Also

Bargain Shopper Sydney/Melbourne- Discount Shopping - Universal Magazines - Bargain Shopping Guide


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

I got my roundtrip airfare from PHX to MEL for US$1098 all taxes and fees included.

I'm pretty happy with that for the high season of December and coming back next August.


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Melbourne Housing Situations:

Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au 

Melways Maps: Australia Maps :: Melway, Sydway, Brisway, Ausway, Street Smart, Map of Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth, ACT, Tasmania

Aside from Temporary Accomodations which run $350/week, I found some homestays that promise to be cheaper while I look for something more permanent:

HomestayWeb - Find a homestay family
Melbourne Homestay Directory


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

I just made my first test transfer to my migrant NAB account via c u r r e n c y o n l i n e dot com.

I used free bill pay from my US Bank account (I didn't wire the money which would have cost $15 domestic) to the co bank (Citibank). 

co converted US$1005 and gave me AUD$980.58 into my NAB account. 

Starting with AUD$980.58 at current exchange rates, that is US$996 or so. That means the total transaction cost me $9 or just less than 1%.

Good deal, I think. Super easy now that I can bill pay from my US bank to my NAB. Should be just as easy going the other way.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Bring Shoes, the selection here is dismal!! (Not joking!)



Sam James said:


> Howdy, I just wanted to pop in to say hi.
> 
> I've been reading the numerous posts on "what to bring" (Answer: everything.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Hi Bring Shoes, the selection here is dismal!! (Not joking!)


Haha nice. Thanks for the warning! I was pricing UGG's today in the US.

I'm guessing these iconic Aussie souvenir shoes are cheaper in the US than in OZ. I may buy them here, take them over, then ship them back to my family so my family feels loved. 

The global economy is so perverse - any suggestions on what souvenirs I should buy in Melbourne for my family? I have a dad, mom, older bro, younger bro and sis.


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Visa arrived today. Not a big surprise, but all the same it was a good day


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Argh! c u r r e n c y o n l i n e 's US bank account does not accept bill pay, paper checks or checks via post.

Ridiculous! 

Basically, this adds another $15 to the transaction, and it's just really annoying that in the US at least, not to be able to accept bill pay.

*annoyed!*


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

I also had to cancel my orphan check - $10 fee to learning costs.


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

*Melbournian Weather: Lies!
*
They say in Melbourne you can experience four seasons in a day. I was ready for that atmospheric volaility with a sharp Columbia interchangeable, which has been really swell. Windbreaker separable from a warm inner lining works perfect for the vagaries of the weather.

However, the reports are still lies, because I have yet to see much evidence of hot summer weather, much less warm weather. More like three seasons a day, and if you want summer, that costs extra. 

Apparently, I've brought the wet with me - the local dams have shot up from some 30% to over 50% since my arrival.

*Cost of Living: Temporarily Annoying.*

Roughly everything is twice the cost I would expect them to be. However, if you factor in that effective minimum wage is roughly 2x what it is in the states ($17 to $7), in labor terms the costs are the same. Half an hour of work buys you a plate at most places. Fair to me.

It's a lesson in nominal rigidities (sticky prices). All would have been fine 5 or 10 years ago when US$1=A$2, but now the FX rate has moved to parity, but the local prices are stuck. 

Makes Melby a great place to earn A$ but an awful place to visit or to bring US$. 

*Neighborhoods:* Lots of nice and groovy neighborhoods and little stops along the metro. 

More later. And hi, it's been a while.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep we're over the border in South Australia and we've not had much of a summer so far this year. It's also rained a hell of a lot more than usual. 

But usually there is a summer - honestly!


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Hah, I've heard the drought be used to explain just about everything in Melby... 

So I guess people are pretty happy with the rain.


----------

